# What to eat the night before a century??



## Firemedic510

Hey everyone,

I have my first century coming up in 10 days. Its a very mild century with only about 3000' of elevation and looks like good weather. I feel like I am plenty ready for it due to riding quite a bit since the first of the year. 

My only question is - what do I eat the night before??? Of course I have heard the age old term of "carb loading" but is that still the norm? Is that something you want to actually do? I will most likely be eating out because I will be staying at a hotel near the start.

Any tips on what to eat?? Thanks in advance for the info/help


----------



## bigbill

I like pizza or some pasta the night before. Don't try anything new, don't feel like you have to eat a lot. Just remember to eat hourly on the ride and keep a few gels or clif blok type stuff in your jersey for the inbetween hungries.


----------



## SpamnRice

Stay away from alcohol, greasy foods & fatty red meat. Watch out for spicy foods. Chicken(no skin) or fish with rice or pasta works for me. For breakfast I eat something like an egg on an english muffin, a small bowl of cereal w/fruit and maybe a PBJ at least 3hrs before the start. Start hydrating and "carb loading" 3-4 days before the ride. This is just what I do, ymmv. Eating out shouldn't be a problem. Just tell the waiter what's going on and he/she will probably be happy to work with you. once again YMMV! Oh yeah, have fun!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Get a nice carb filled meal with some lean protein 2 nights before the ride. The night before eat a balanced meal with some carbs. Something easy to digest that doesn't leave you feeling bloated. Drink extra water for a few days prior as well. This way when you roll up to start you're lean, mean, and ready to rock.


----------



## vontress

I agree with everything already said. Spicy food and garlic have a much different effect on your stomach the night before a long ride. Maybe it's nerves or just more activity but you don't want stomach problems. My nutritionist says that eat a normal well balanced meal. The morning of top off your tank with some carbs. I'm sure there will be plenty of food if it's a supported ride. You won't have to worry much. Just try to take in some calories at each stop. If you don't feel like eating, drink the calories in your water.


----------



## Firemedic510

Thanks for all the tips guys. I think I have my on bike nutrition down pretty good, but just wasn't too sure about pre ride stuff. Im sure I'll be able to find some good balanced food around the hotel. Im super excited for my first century. This will hopefully get me ready for STP in July and Levi's Gran Fondo in October.


----------



## emfc

I eat whatever I want.


----------



## heathb

I wouldnt' deviate from your normal diet. It's more important that you take on liquid carbs and have some cliffbars or some other source of calories while you're riding. 

You're not going to affect your storage of glycogen in your liver that much the night before you ride. So just eat stuff that burns clean and is easy to digest. No sense in starting your ride off feeling bloated. 

I would recommed using sun block if you live in a sunny area as burnt skin has a way of running you down over time.


----------



## Firemedic510

Not sure how, but Ihavnt really thought of sunscreen haha. I will definitely be wearing some though. I burn super easy and the weather for the ride is looking sunny and nice. Thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## Scott B

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Drink extra water for a few days prior as well.


This is good advice. Be well hydrated at the start. It's fairly easy to stay hydrated if you start out hydrated. It's very hard to get hydrated if you start out behind.


----------



## winstonw

For meals the day pre-event:
- reduce fat, protein, and fibrous carbohydrate intake
- increase starchy carbohyrdate intake (preferably rice, not pasta or bread. rice is gluten free, and gluten is associated with inflammation moreso. When you do a long ride you get inflammation, no matter how well trained). 
- increase electrolyte fluid intake before and between meals. When you reduce fibrous carbs, you will reduce gut peristalsis. However, you still want to try to void your bowels before the ride. The additional fluid will help. The additional salt will help retain the fluid rather than pee-ing it off. 
- avoid all alcohol for at least 3 days before. 
- most important thing is to stay relaxed and get a good night's sleep for two nights before.

Event Day
- 1.5-2 hours pre event, 500-750 mls of fluid before breakfast, then a meal of starchy carbs and protein. (cereal and egg on toast; 2 egg omelette on 2 toast; 1-2 eggs and 1-2 cups rice; 100g tuna and 1-2 cups rice). More than 500-600 Cals will weigh heavily. 
- give yourself an enema if you don't have the urge to defecate. 
- 250mls electrolyte in the 15 mins before event start. 
- drink an electrolyte solution on the ride; depending on weather, 600-1000mls per hour. You want to take a gram of carb per kg of bodyweight per hour. This will replace around 2/3s of energy expenditure, which is generally enough to stop bonking in events up to 6 hours. 
i.e. 
bodywt 80kg * 4 Cals/g = 320 Cals per hour. 
average energy expenditure at 28kph minus drafting effect = 500 Cals.
If taking closer to 1 L of electrolyte, that will provide most of the 1g/kg. If less,complement with medium chain triglycerides found in gels and pastes. Smaller satchels contain 25 grams = 100 Cals. 

Alan Lim makes up slices/balls of cooked egg and rice in alfoil. 1 egg and 1/2 cup of rice with soy sauce and a little vegetable matter (180 Cals per ball). 1 every 1.5-2.5 hours.

- if hot, dowse yourself in water. very important to keep your core body temp down. higher body temp will result in blood shunted from muscles to skin, and lead to fatigure much earlier. 

The goal is to have optimal glycogen storage, interstitial and joint hydration, with minimal intestinal weight. Taking excessive solids during the ride will shunt fluid from muscles.


----------



## heathb

winstonw said:


> For meals the day pre-event:
> - reduce fat, protein, and fibrous carbohydrate intake
> - increase starchy carbohyrdate intake (preferably rice, not pasta or bread. rice is gluten free, and gluten is associated with inflammation moreso. When you do a long ride you get inflammation, no matter how well trained).
> 
> Event Day
> - 1.5-2 hours pre event, 500-750 mls of fluid before breakfast, then a meal of starchy carbs and protein. (cereal and egg on toast; 2 egg omelette on 2 toast; 1-2 eggs and 1-2 cups rice; 100g tuna and 1-2 cups rice). More than 500-600 Cals will weigh heavily.
> - *give yourself an enema if you don't have the urge to defecate*.
> - 250mls electrolyte in the 15 mins before event start.
> - drink an electrolyte solution on the ride; depending on weather, 600-1000mls per hour. .


This is crazy. The man is going out for a 100 mile ride and even if it were a race i wouldn't go through all this. You gotta be able to read your body.

As for the reduction in fat and protein I would agree as they can slow the bowel movements. At the same time I wouldn't veer too far off course from your normal diet because that can also plug you up. I still eat a big bowl of lentles/wild rice/100% whole wheat pasta/olive oil just about everyday and that's loaded with fiber and I can set my watch to my bowel movements. The most important thing is to eat small meals and leave a little hungry so you avoid bloating come race day.

Giving yourself an enema shouldn't be done unless you have chronic constipation. I wouldn't get into the a habit of doing it and I most certainly wouldn't do it just because there's a race. Honestly I bring toilet paper with me and if the race is out in the middle of nowhere and there's no restroom or portapotty I just go in the bushes before the race. I'm sure the locals don't appreciate it though.


----------



## winstonw

each to their own heath. elite athletes have been doing enemas pre-event for decades. it is quick and is no big deal once you learn how to do it right, and removes the doubt of wondering when the urge will strike during the ride.


----------



## chuckice

lol, no.


----------



## Boosted333

Everyone is different... Do not try anything new the night before your ride, eat things that you know won't bother you or send you running to the toilet. I would go for healthy proteins and good carbs... Stay away from fried/greasy junk. If you like to carb up, do it at lunch the day before, not so much at the dinner the night before.


----------



## Thulium

Firemedic510 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have my first century coming up in 10 days.
> ....
> 
> Any tips on what to eat?? Thanks in advance for the info/help


During these next 9 days I would be getting good sleep / rest ...and making certain that you're hydrated 100%. It's the length of time in the saddle you've previously trained at that will get you through a century ride. The rule of thumb is if you're able to ride 50, you can double that distance for an event without much difficulty. Just have rest and be hydrated [prior and during the event].

You've outlined training for this event. Boosted333 is pretty much dead on. Remember that the "day after" the century to ride a few miles to get the leg muscles in a suppleness. Your recovery will be better if you ride a little the "day after." 

Good luck.


----------



## MB1

Dinner.


----------



## Firemedic510

Thanks for all the info guys. I am about to chow down on oven roasted chicken (boneless, skinless), mixed veggies, sauteed in a bit of water and EVOO, and brown rice. Nice balance, and of course been drinking plenty of water today and the last week pretty much. Figure this wil be a good start and a decent bfast in the morning pre-ride. 

Again, thanks for all the help. I think Ill hold off on the enema though haha.


----------



## brianmcg

MB1 said:


> Dinner.


 
Best most complete answer so far.


----------



## Boosted333

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-foot

Jalepeno poppers washed down with cheap tequila.


----------



## Firemedic510

Finished the century. It went good, spent a total of 5:55 on the bike. Longer than I thought and or wanted to, but I was happy for my first 100+ ride. Lots of headwinds and was solo without a wheel to hop onto for awhile. Average speed was I think 16.9mph. Also wanted that higher, but gives me something to improve on.

Again, thanks for all the info, Hope it helps future people looking for the same info.


----------



## gaspi101

winstonw said:


> .
> - give yourself an enema if you don't have the urge to defecate.


Ummmm....come again?


----------



## gaspi101

Have lots of sex. Celebrate with a good sandwich on wheat bread. Skip the enema.


----------



## LandShark'n

gaspi101 said:


> Have lots of sex. Celebrate with a good sandwich on wheat bread. Skip the enema.


Unless the enema is part of the sex. It's not my thing, but some people are freaky that way.


----------



## roadie01

gaspi101 said:


> Have lots of sex. Celebrate with a good sandwich on wheat bread. Skip the enema.


This is not only going to be part of my new training plain for the 206 mile Lotoja, but the night before preparation, and if I trained right and can move after the post ride celebration.


----------



## vkmbt7

eat everything dat seems fit to u.. dnt eat anythn dat may make u sich.. just go on....


----------



## CraicC

Doing my first Century in a few weeks. I am planning on stopping along the way if I need to go potty, I plan on avoiding the whole enema thing, if you know what I mean


----------



## mpre53

winstonw said:


> each to their own heath. elite athletes have been doing enemas pre-event for decades. it is quick and is no big deal once you learn how to do it right, and removes the doubt of wondering when the urge will strike during the ride.


I stuff a few tissues in a jersey pocket. It's not like I'm running the Boston or NYC marathons with spectators lining all 26 miles of the route.


----------



## alien4fish

winstonw said:


> For meals the day pre-event:
> - reduce fat, protein, and fibrous carbohydrate intake
> - increase starchy carbohyrdate intake (preferably rice, not pasta or bread. rice is gluten free, and gluten is associated with inflammation moreso. When you do a long ride you get inflammation, no matter how well trained).
> - increase electrolyte fluid intake before and between meals. When you reduce fibrous carbs, you will reduce gut peristalsis. However, you still want to try to void your bowels before the ride. The additional fluid will help. The additional salt will help retain the fluid rather than pee-ing it off.
> - avoid all alcohol for at least 3 days before.
> - most important thing is to stay relaxed and get a good night's sleep for two nights before.
> 
> Event Day
> - 1.5-2 hours pre event, 500-750 mls of fluid before breakfast, then a meal of starchy carbs and protein. (cereal and egg on toast; 2 egg omelette on 2 toast; 1-2 eggs and 1-2 cups rice; 100g tuna and 1-2 cups rice). More than 500-600 Cals will weigh heavily.
> - give yourself an enema if you don't have the urge to defecate.
> - 250mls electrolyte in the 15 mins before event start.
> - drink an electrolyte solution on the ride; depending on weather, 600-1000mls per hour. You want to take a gram of carb per kg of bodyweight per hour. This will replace around 2/3s of energy expenditure, which is generally enough to stop bonking in events up to 6 hours.
> i.e.
> bodywt 80kg * 4 Cals/g = 320 Cals per hour.
> average energy expenditure at 28kph minus drafting effect = 500 Cals.
> If taking closer to 1 L of electrolyte, that will provide most of the 1g/kg. If less,complement with medium chain triglycerides found in gels and pastes. Smaller satchels contain 25 grams = 100 Cals.
> 
> Alan Lim makes up slices/balls of cooked egg and rice in alfoil. 1 egg and 1/2 cup of rice with soy sauce and a little vegetable matter (180 Cals per ball). 1 every 1.5-2.5 hours.
> 
> - if hot, dowse yourself in water. very important to keep your core body temp down. higher body temp will result in blood shunted from muscles to skin, and lead to fatigure much earlier.
> 
> The goal is to have optimal glycogen storage, interstitial and joint hydration, with minimal intestinal weight. Taking excessive solids during the ride will shunt fluid from muscles.



- GIVE YOURSELF An Enema if you dont have the urge to Defecate
OMG:ciappa:Thats the best poast EVAAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael L

Well done FM and I hope that the enema was pre ride, not during. Seriously, what was your route/Century name?


----------



## antonlove

CraicC said:


> Doing my first Century in a few weeks. I am planning on stopping along the way if I need to go potty, I plan on avoiding the whole enema thing, if you know what I mean


CraicC, good luck on your upcoming 1st century and please come back to report how it went. There is a lot of good advice already given, so I will give you an example of what not to do.:nono: I rode a century yesterday and the night before I hung out with some younger friends. So I spent the night on a drinking binge and had only 2 hours of sleep. My stomach was in knots all day:arf: and I really only woke up after about 2 or 3 hours into the ride. I started out the ride dehydrated and never caught up. There were some nasty headwinds on the run-in to the finish. That's when I got an incredible cramp in my quad. 

I didn't and wouldn't take an enema prior to getting on a bike. However, I wouldn't poo poo anyone's advice here. :ciappa: We are all free to take it or leave it.


----------



## Oxtox

what to eat...?

brains...fresh brains.


----------



## mpre53

Also, and I am aware that this is an old thread and that the OP has probably long since completed the ride, but for people just finding it, carb loading's effectiveness has been argued by experts for almost 40 years, since the running boom of the 70s put it on the map. If, and it's a big if, it has any validity, it requires carb depletion as a necessary first step. That means doing a ride long enough to fully deplete your carb reserves a week prior to the event, and then avoiding carbs totally for 3 days. By this time, even a 10 mile ride should be a chore. Then 3-4 days prior to the event, you just super-load on carb rich food up to the event. The theory being that your muscles will store excess glycogen.

Having run marathons in my late 20s and ridden centuries in my late 50s, the century is by far easier. If you have the base, you don't need to do anything special, nutrition-wise, leading up to it. Re-fuel and stay hydrated during the ride, and it'll be no problem.


----------



## royta

I raced LOTOJA for the first time last year and I can tell you what NOT to eat. I got home from work at 4:15PM and ate an overflowing plate of spaghetti. I then ate another overflowing plate of spaghetti at about 8:30PM. I woke up at 4:45AM and had diarrhea twice before leaving my house for Logan at 5:45AM. I even had to stop at a gas station for a bathroom break on the drive. I had to stop twice during the race and lost 18 minutes.

That being said, I'm open to diet suggestions for the entire week leading up to a race/ride like LOTOJA.


----------



## alien4fish

Well at least you didnt need an enema..........
But I digress, Great advise in this thread for sure!


----------



## speed metal

This thread was boring until I seen ENEMA. Then it had my attention.


----------



## royta

That did it for you too?

Apparently I'm not as hardcore as I thought. I'm not sure I'm willing to go the whole enema route.


----------



## jhkranzler

Firemedic510 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have my first century coming up in 10 days. Its a very mild century with only about 3000' of elevation and looks like good weather. I feel like I am plenty ready for it due to riding quite a bit since the first of the year.
> 
> My only question is - what do I eat the night before??? Of course I have heard the age old term of "carb loading" but is that still the norm? Is that something you want to actually do? I will most likely be eating out because I will be staying at a hotel near the start.
> 
> Any tips on what to eat?? Thanks in advance for the info/help


I don't it matters much. Carbo loading the day before is a myth. My advice: Don't get hammered (or you'll have to ride with a hangover). Get a good night's sleep. The morning of the ride, however, it's important to eat a good breakfast, about 2-3 hours before the ride. My .02.


----------



## Kristatos

I agree 100% with this. Eating a lot the night before will only result in poor sleep for most people as their metabolism will crank all night causing them to overheat. 



mpre53 said:


> If you have the base, you don't need to do anything special, nutrition-wise, leading up to it. Re-fuel and stay hydrated during the ride, and it'll be no problem.


----------



## Woolski

no alcohol...maybe a glass of red wine...
lots of carbs
tradition of eating big bowl of oatmeal in the morning


----------

